# Comfort Colors By Chouinard Offers 4410 Long-Sleeve Pocket T-Shirt



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A long-sleeve T-shirt from Comfort Colors by Chouinard, style 4410, is made with preshrunk 100% cotton. It features a front left-chest pocket, and the fabric is a heavyweight 6.1-ounces. Other details include a ribbed collar with set-in sleeves and shoulder-to-shoulder taping. 

Durability is assured with double-needle stitching on the neck, sleeve, and bottom hem. It comes in 50 colors either direct or pigment dyed. Sizes range from small through 6XL.

Shirts can be custom dyed to your specifications with a minimum order. For more information, contact Comfort Colors By Chouinard at (800) 545-6366; email: [email protected]: or go to www.dyehouse.com.


----------

